# NEW COVID-19 TEST TELLS YOU IF YOU'VE ALREADY HAD IT....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## nononono (Mar 24, 2020)

*GOOD NEWS! First US Test Developed to See if People 
Were Already Infected by Coronavirus -- 
Will Help Put America Back to Work !*

Jim Hoft
Published March 24, 2020 at 8:06pm 

On Tuesday New York Governor Andrew Cuomo said there are “probably “hundreds of thousands of people” 
who have already had COVID-19, didn’t know they had it, and recovered. Cuomo continued to say these 
New Yorkers “should be tested for antibodies so they could go back to work and keep the economy going.” 


And now there is a test that will show if a person was already infected by the coronavirus and
 have developed anti-bodies.
This new test could help put Americans back to work sooner rather than later.

Leaps Mag reported:

While testing for COVID-19 ramps up around the country, there’s another kind of testing that 
will prove equally important to combating the pandemic: one that can detect whether someone
 has already been infected. 

*Why is this important? *As former FDA commissioner Scott Gottlieb wrote in today’s Wall Street 
Journal: “If a sizable portion of a local community has some protection, authorities can be more
 confident in relying less on invasive measures. Once deployed, serological tests are cheap, 
straightforward, and easy to scale.”


Now, a microbiology lab at the Icahn School of Medicine at Mount Sinai, led by Dr. Florian Krammer, 
has just announced the development of this serological test. Leapsmag spoke with Daniel Stadlbauer, 
a post-doctoral fellow in the lab who helped lead the work.


*Are there any bottlenecks to getting this rolled out – supply chain or regulation obstacles?*


There are no regulations that say you can’t do it. Research labs and hospitals for sure can do it. 
I’m not aware of supply chain issues because you need basic lab equipment and materials, but 
I don’t think those are in short supply right now.





*THIS TEST DESTROYS THE NARRATIVE FROM THE DEMOCRATS AND MSM......!!!!!*


----------



## Imtired (Apr 2, 2020)

Oh lord we must be in the Twilight Zone because I actually agree with you on something, though you ruined it by having to put a political spin on this at the end--that part I don't agree with and is totally irrelevant as well.  Testing for antibodies is key.


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Oh lord we must be in the Twilight Zone because I actually agree with you on something, though you ruined it by having to put a political spin on this at the end--that part I don't agree with and is totally irrelevant as well.  Testing for antibodies is key.


*The TRUTH hurts....too Bad....!*


----------



## Imtired (Apr 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The TRUTH hurts....too Bad....!*


You do know the difference between fact and opinion, right?  Rhetorical question, since I know the answer tI that is a big “no”..


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You do know the difference between fact and opinion, right?  Rhetorical question, since I know the answer tI that is a big “no”..


*You and your fellow minion have your
panties twisted in big knots....*


----------



## Imtired (Apr 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You and your fellow minion have your
> panties twisted in big knots....*


Random


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You and your fellow minion have your
> panties twisted in big knots....*


Funny coming from the poster posting threads everyday in all cap bold font.


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny coming from the poster posting threads everyday in all cap bold font.


*I POST THE TRUTH....*

*You support Criminality..!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I POST THE TRUTH....
> 
> You support Criminality..!!!*


In the other thread you claim what you are claiming in this thread, "is a lie!"?


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In the other thread you claim what you are claiming in this thread, "is a lie!"?


*" In the other thread " ....?*
*
How about " In another thread " ....!
*
*And prove it....*


----------

